# cystitus



## Jacki22 (Sep 16, 2004)

I have never had cystitus before until after my first IUI treatment. Is this common or not? I have had it treated but I do still get a very faint burning when I pee,and not all the time. Thank god its no where near as bad as it was!!


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

It isn't usual for women to get cystitus after treatment; something about being fiddled about with with scans and stuff upsetting the normal vaginal flora.

Ruth


----------

